# Lister gearbox



## ABEE (Sep 21, 2005)

Hope I am not treading on any forum etiquette here boys, but does anyone have a spare lister manual gearbox top plate, the one with the oil filler in the middle and held down with 4 bolts? Failing that, does anyone know where I could get hold of one, believe you me I have tried the interweb, local contacts etc but no joy. The engine is fine, a little 10hp air cooled single cylinder. I am in the Scottish Borders, and of course would pay postage etc.


----------

